# Camera Classifications??



## Mitica100 (Jan 12, 2004)

Excerpt from a Humor Page:

*TERMS *
Antique.................older than the dealer 
Old.......................as old as the dealer 
Early.....................younger than the dealer 
Classic..................as old as the dealer's oldest kid 
Collectible..............for sale 
Modern..................used by the dealer's kid, too complicated to explain 
User......................not completely broken 
Sophisticated.........too complicated to use, too hard to hold 
Ergonomic.............too complicated to use, but easy to hold 
Interesting.............ugly 
Unusual.................ugly 
Uncommon............one of the few the dealer has left 
Acquire.................to pay way too much, see also "temporary insanity" 
Find......................to pay less than you expected 
Buy......................to pay more than you expected 
Temporary insanity....a purchase wich results in instant regrets, see also 
                                  "acquire" 

*CONDITION CODES: *
New, in the box ................almost new, with a box 
New..................................almost new without a box 
As new.............................used, but sold "as new" 
Like new...........................used, but not engraved 
Mint..................................not heavily used or engraved 
Ex+++..............................not heavily used, may be engraved 
Ex+..................................heavily used and engraved 
Ex....................................still recognizable as a camera 
Ex-...................................no longer recognizable as a camera 
Very good.........................may not be a camera 

C10...................................anything Ex or above 
C9 or less..........................anything below Ex 

Repairable.........................broken 
Restorable.........................badly broken 
Restored............................cleaned by dealer 
Brassing............................worn out 
Ding..................................bashed repeatedly 
Cleaning marks..................any scratch, gouge, or chip in the lens 
Fungus..............................mushrooms growing between elements 
Hazy, foggy.......................lens cleaned with steel wool and abrasives 
Inop..................................badly broken 
Sluggish............................something moves, but not in a useful manner 

*CATCH PHRASES *
Daguerrean equipment.............any wooden camera, pre-1900 
dry-plate camera.....................any other wooden camera 
wet-plate camera.....................any other wooden camera found in the 
                                                      Pacific Northwest 
Museum piece........................owned by the dealer's parents 
Early Polaroid..........................film no longer available 
Collectible Polaroid..................a lie 
Leica copy..............................not a wooden camera


----------



## Shutter Bug (Mar 27, 2004)

:LOL:  I know it's a bit old and I'm late in replying, but that's funny.


----------



## markc (Mar 27, 2004)

Bwahahaha! I'm glad you did, or I wouldn't have seen it!


----------



## aggiezach (Mar 27, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha! I'm glad you did, or I wouldn't have seen it!




Same here! LOL


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 28, 2004)

good one mitica.. it took long enough for you to get recognition for this masterpiece eh?


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 22, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> good one mitica.. it took long enough for you to get recognition for this masterpiece eh?



It took even longer for me to reply!...


----------

